# ""       ?

## Naum

... -   .
       -   -   ?

----------


## admin

,  ,     (     ),     .
 ,  ,       ,     .
    .        ,    " ",    -   ,        . 
     -  .     ,   ,    .

----------


## Naum

-  ....

----------


## aneisha

,      ... 
 ,   ,    , ... 
  ,      . **:    ,     
   ,      ()

----------


## admin

*Naum*,       (       ),      .      ,    . 
   " " (   ,  ),      ,    (   ,  ).

----------


## Victorious

*Naum*,   '   ?
  ,     .

----------


## nevodka

-       -       .       .

----------


## admin

**:      .

----------


## Ihor

....

----------


## jamlife

> ... -   .
>        -   -   ?

       ?      ?     " "?).

----------


## erazer

,  -    ,  -,    ,  " ".

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*jamlife*,   !!

----------


## nickeler

?     ....     ,      .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ http://efil.ru/aseksualy-lyudi-budushhego.html http://aseksual.info/  http://ru.asexuality.org/ -  ..  *erazer*,    ...

----------


## Naum

> -       -       .       .

  ,     .    ?   ...   ,     -   .   ...   -  -      ?        ...     -         ...   

> ,  -    ,  -,    ,  " ".

     -   !   

> *erazer*,    ...

  !

----------


## Mihey

,

----------


## nickeler

*Naum*,  ...  ,     ?    -  .      .     ,      . (   ,   ..)

----------


## Oburi

! 
      (       :) ).       ,       ,       :)
     ...       .      :)

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,    ...

    ? -   , -  .   ?

----------


## Naum

... -    -  ,     - -  ......

----------


## erazer

> ... -    -  ,     - -  ......

    :
1.   -  .   , ,   .. , , .
2.   .   . 
:    -  .

----------


## nickeler

*erazer*,  -     .     ,   , ...    "  ",        ,  .

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,  -     .     ,   , ...    "  ",        ,  .

     .
 ,                ******.
 , .      -   ..
    ,   ,  ,   ,    -      .
  ?  ,     ? .     ?   -      .        *?  .
      ""... :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ... -    -  ,     - -  ......

     .      .    ,  ,         ,     .  
   .     ,   ..    , , ,     ))) 
           ,    ,     ,       ))) 
..        - , , .  , ,  )))

----------


## Rosinka

> " " (   ,  ),      ,    (   ,  ).

    -      . 
...

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ... -    -  ,     - -  ......

     , ,     ?
     ,  ,    ,   ,      .

----------

> ,

    ,  . ,      ) ...        -       ,  )    -      - - --)

----------


## rust

... "   -  ?".

----------


## nickeler

*rust*,      ...    .       㳿  .      ,        .    ̳    ,  ",  ",    ,       ""...

----------


## actrise

.
        ,     .........
   ,     ........

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,     .........
>    ,     ........

  ,     ... , , ,  .
  - ,    , ,   ,   .

----------


## Enter

> 

        ,    ,    , ,  ?   

> -   .

    ,   .   

> -   -   ?

       ,        ,      .    

> -  ....

----------


## rust

> ,   .

   ...
       ....

----------


## Enter

> ...

  ,   ,        ,  ,  . ,      , ,

----------


## nickeler

*rust*,  ,    ?   ղ ....

----------


## zashtrihovana

> *rust*,  ,    ?   ղ ....

  ,    -  ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    ?   ղ ....

        21 .         .   -    100% .       .    ,        ""  , ,       .       ,               .    ?
,      ,      ,   ,        ?     ,

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*, ,    "",     500-  .  ,   ,       , ,     ,    ,    .    , 9  10  -   .     ,     .  -   . ,       .    ,     .   *zashtrihovana*,  ,     ...       ,         ,    .   ﳺ     .    .

----------


## Naum

,    .   ,      ,   ,     ,   ,  ...         .  ,        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    . ** ,      ,   ,     ,   ,  ...         .  ,        .

           ))))))))))) 
..   ,

----------

> ,      ,

   

> 

  *Gonosuke*,   . ҳ   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,   . ҳ

    ,     )))))

----------

̳        ! , , , ,           .  ?

----------


## les

> ̳        ! , , , ,           .  ?

      -  ? -       -  ,     .    .....
   ,     ,           !

----------


## Gonosuke

...      ,    ?

----------

> -  ?

  *les*,   .  -   ))

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ,  ,     ))))

----------

*Gonosuke*,     ! , ,..     ... ... ))

----------


## Victorious

**   ,     ,  ** -  ,      .      .    ,       ,     ˺,     .
 ,     .  *les*,    - !

----------


## les

> *les*,    - !

  *Victorious*,    
,   ,         .

----------

:   -  ...       ,       ...

----------


## malenka

i, )

----------


## Fantasy

,        .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,        .

  , ........))))
  -  !

----------


## Waldemar

> , ........))))
>   -  !

  ...        ))))

----------


## rasta-koy

,    ...

----------


## erazer

> ,    ...

   4-5     .  -   ,      .

----------


## Jyrcom

> , ........))))
>   -  !

     -  :)    !

----------


## laithemmer

*Jyrcom*,   :)
    - ,  .       .    :     ? **? 
...   ))

----------


## alpha

,   .        .   - http://adonisforum.com.ua/consult/ko...e-polovoj.html .          .

----------


## rust

?    ?

----------


## Olio

> ?    ?

  ,    ?

----------


## rust



----------


## Edos

:     !

----------


## Def

.   . 
.    .
   ? 
  . 
 .    .

----------

,      ...
  ,    ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,      ...
>   ,    ...

  300 . ,         !

----------


## Mia-san

,     .     .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

     -  . 
      .

----------

